

Adidas Second to Drop Out of Apple's iAd Platform - tzury
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2370131,00.asp

======
ceejayoz
As long as I'm not seeing teeth whitening and acai berry ads come through, I'm
fine with Apple being control freaks.

